# MP3 or WMA



## hbcao2004 (Dec 31, 2004)

I would like to convert music files that's larger than 128kb because my mp3 has low memory. Should I convert it to 128kb WMA or 128kb mp3? (my mp3 support those 2) And also what is CBR, VBR and 2 Pass?


----------



## Cromewell (Jan 1, 2005)

you can reduce WMA/MP3Pro to 64kbs and not be able to hear the difference or standard MP3s to 96kbs. CBR is constant bit rate ie. 128kbs throughout entire file, VBR is variable bit rate, it intelligently uses more bits to represent complex audio signals to maximize sound quality and reduce file size


----------



## hbcao2004 (Jan 1, 2005)

So you mean I can reduce the music file from 128kbs WMA/MP3 to 64kbs WMA/MP3 and I still wont hear much difference. I am a little confused. Would you please explain this to me in a bit detail please. What you mean by MP3pro, I had never heard that before, only heard of mp3. And did you mean that VBR will be more suitable for me? By the way, I am using the dBpower AMP Music Converter right now. Please explain this to me in detail. Your help is appreciated. Thank You,


----------



## Cromewell (Jan 1, 2005)

going to 64kbs in standard MP3 you will hear some difference, WMA you wont.  About MP3Pro, http://www.mp3prozone.com/ should cover what you might want to know about it.  About VBR, I didn't mean it would be more or less suited for what you are trying to do, only explain the basics of how it works so you can decide on your own.


----------



## Maurik (Jan 1, 2005)

I find that i can hear a difference between Mp3Pro and Mp3, this is because Mp3Pro is encoded at 22Khz as opposed to Mp3's 44Khz. I used to use Mp3Pro all the time when i only had a small Mp3player,96kbps "cd transparency" however, is good quality audio, but does not sound better than a high quality Mp3.

VBR is useful for some songs, for example, if the song is 24 minutes long, where there is a song for 3 minutes, and then 18 minutes of silence and a bonus track for the last 3 minutes it will be useful as during the silence the bitrate will be low, this means the vbr file will take up less space, as opposed to the cbr file which would take up ~20mb at 128kbps.

WMA audio format is an aweful format invented and maintained only by microsoft (  ) its compression is better than that of mp3, meaning a song encoded in 64kbps WMA will sound the same as the same song encoded in 128kbps MP3, the WMA file will also take up approx half the space of the MP3 file.


----------



## robina_80 (Jan 1, 2005)

mp3 is sh!t if you get a slightest scratch it fcuks up go with WMA i say


----------



## Maurik (Jan 1, 2005)

robina_80 said:
			
		

> mp3 is sh!t if you get a slightest scratch it fcuks up go with WMA i say



that just depends on what encoder u r using MMJB can adjust errors, I use WMP to encode Mp3 it works great. Also Mp3 is the most widely used format, if u look on any p2p network most of the ones that are shared are .mp3 files, mp3 files also work on every digital music player out, (bar some sonys, they dont count tho   )  u dont see the iPod compatible wiv WMA's do u? No! nor do you see the creative zen compatible with AAC, but both are compatible with Mp3 players.

Also digital music players are often called Mp3 players, you dont hear some one calling their iPod an AAC player, or their sony an Atrac3 player? its all about standards...


----------



## hbcao2004 (Jan 1, 2005)

Maybe I should just covert my music files to 96kbs WMA9 VBR. That sounds good?


----------



## Maurik (Jan 2, 2005)

to me no, i would convert to 48/64kbps Mp3pro using music match jukebox, you dont have to rip them again with MMJB u can just convert the files


----------



## hbcao2004 (Jan 2, 2005)

I have the music Junkbox, can you tell me how can I covert the file to 64kb mp3 pro by using it?


----------



## Cromewell (Jan 2, 2005)

I think the conversion utility is under mmjb's file menu, then it will bring up a directory browser type window where you say what type of file you are converting from and too, then you find the actual files in the browser and hit convert


----------

